# Unknown universal dividing head



## Componenx (Jun 22, 2018)

I found this dividing head at an estate sale about 2 years ago, and have been trying to determine the manufacturer ever since.  It weighs about 115 lbs and seems to be fully functional, although the index plate has some hole wear.  It takes 50 taper tooling and tilts through 110 degrees.  There are absolutely no markings on the unit (except for a local asset tag), although a few pieces like the main clamps have single or double digit numbers stamped on them.  

To me, it seems to be a cross between a K&T and L-W or Ellis.  Having the helical input on the left side makes it a bit unusual.  My guess is that it might be Cincinnati, only because I have a large Cincinnati grinder attachment that also is essentially unmarked.  

Any ideas?


----------



## benmychree (Jun 22, 2018)

It is definitely not a Cincinnati; what ratio is it?  K&T made some with a 5:1 ratio, made for fast spiral milling, they had spiral bevel gears instead of worm gearing, since the center of the dividing input is on center with the spindle, this looks like the case.
Cincinnati dividing heads are placed on the RH end of the table, this one is made to set on the left end like a B&S.


----------



## Componenx (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't actually checked the ratio, but based on how it moves, it's probably 40:1.


----------



## Componenx (Jun 24, 2018)

We have a winner!  It's a 10" Van Norman.  After a nudge, I checked the Van Norman literature on VintageMachinery (for probably the 4th time), and this time found a photo on page 15 of the Van Norman Full Line Milling Machine Catalog (Believed to be Catalog 51 from 1942).  The Van Norman heads I've seen on ebay were always smaller and configured differently than mine.  Oddly enough, there is one like mine listed right now, but I ignored it because the most of the parts were missing (it's just the base and gearbox).  

One of these days I'd like to use it, that is if it doesn't crush my mill/drill!  (a TWS)


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Nov 2, 2018)

I just wrapped up a restoration of mine over on the Van Norman page..  Nice heavy duty DH. Do you have any parts with yours, like extra index plates, gears, gearbox etc?

Here is the link https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/10in-vertical-dividing-head-restoration.72928/


----------



## benmychree (Nov 2, 2018)

Speaking of dividing head gearboxes and gears, I have available for sale, the complete gearbox and gears for a #2 Cincinnati universal milling machine, including the table of leads publication.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 2, 2018)

It continues to amaze me the work many companies put into something, and then they do not put their name on it. A lot of the best tooling I have, has no name, or any markings at all.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Nov 2, 2018)

Mine has a Van Norman tag.


----------

